# how much for a 92 Ford Aerostar water pump?



## jessman (Oct 24, 2006)

I have a brand new water pump that I got from the previous owner of the van last year. Well the van died, and I took it to the junkyard, but I still have this new water pump. Was thinking about putting it up on cragislist, but don't know how much I should ask for it?


----------



## Midnight Tech (Dec 31, 2001)

Is it NIB? PM me a pic and I'll see what I can find.


----------



## jessman (Oct 24, 2006)

here is the pic


----------



## Midnight Tech (Dec 31, 2001)

We'd sell that pump new for about $50-70, but I'll double check tomorrow.


----------



## jessman (Oct 24, 2006)

dang, hoping to get $200 out of it


----------

